# Speakerphone interference noise?



## jkuma (Sep 25, 2011)

It's been happening for the past week. Whenever I power on and unlock the screen, I get a whiny, humming sound from the speaker phone. Didn't think much of it but it's starting to get annoying. :erm (1):

Anyone else have this issue? Hardware defect or possibly software issue? I have DT's 1.7 installed right now.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

jkuma said:


> It's been happening for the past week. Whenever I power on and unlock the screen, I get a whiny, humming sound from the speaker phone. Didn't think much of it but it's starting to get annoying. :erm (1):
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Hardware defect or possibly software issue? I have DT's 1.7 installed right now.


Running 1.7 as well, no problem here.


----------



## jkuma (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll have to try and revert back to stock to see if the problem is the actual phone or because of some bug in 1.7.


----------

